
Acronym Decoder - amadib
https://github.com/capitalone/acronym-decoder
======
amadib
We've built an acronym decoder at Capital One to demystify and make sense of
the alphabet soup of terms found in large organizations. This repo contains
the skeleton for a chrome extension written in angular that can be used with a
backend or bundled JSON file containing terms and definitions. Feedback is
welcome!

